
'Just Use a VPN' Isn't a Real Solution to [revoked] Broadband Privacy Protection - lm_nop
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20170327/09244537008/just-use-vpn-isnt-real-solution-to-gops-decision-to-kill-broadband-privacy-protections.shtml
======
iamdave
This may be a minor nitpick, or it may be unwarranted entirely, but is the
discourse of broadband protections being "revoked/rolled back/taken away" even
accurate? It's been my understanding that the rules governing consumer
broadband privacy weren't even on the books at _all_ , and weren't planned to
be for quite some time.

Have I been misunderstanding this aspect of this story, and if so-does anyone
have substantive reading material that I can go educate myself on?

Granted, the issue has done a good job exposing more evidence of the 'Our
politicians have been bought and paid for' and other problems of broadband
regulation.

